# Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!



## Brettkatze (31 Januar 2008)

Von solchen Tricks habt ihr hier wahrscheinlich schon oft gehört, aber ich habe den Tipp bekommen, hier meine Geschichte zu erzählen:

Am 10. Januar 2007 stieß ich auch der Quizseite teste-dich.de auf ein seitenbanner von google mit den worten "wie lange hast du noch zu leben". Ich dachte mir, es wäre ja mal ganz lustig zu erfahren, was ein computer über mein leben zu wissen glaubt. 

Als ich diesen Link anklickte, kam ich auch eine Seite, wo man bereits seine Daten angeben kann, weswegen ich dachte, es gehöre direkt zum test. Von geld stand dort nirgendwo etwas. Nur gaaaanz unten in gaanz kleiner schrift, was von mir natürlich übersehen wurde. Ich habe also den Test gemacht (meine Telefonnummer wollte ich jedoch zuerst nicht angeben, aber sonst hätte man den test nicht machen können, ärgerlich!"

Am 21. Januar bekam ich dann eine rechnung (die war zwar am 14.01. verschickt wurden, aber erst später erhielt ich sie, kurz bevor mein widerspruchsrecht abgelaufen war). Die Firma "new content gmbh" verlangte plötzlich 99 € für den test von mir. Ich wusste sofort, dass ich nirgends etwas von geld gelesen hätte, denn sonst hätte ich den test natürlich nicht gemacht! Ich rief die angegebene infohotline an, wo man mich sehr unfreundlich und pissig behandelte und mir vorwarf die agb's nicht gelesen zu haben und dass es groß und breit dort stand "nur einmalig 99 €".


Natürlich wollte ich mich vergewissern, denn ich war mir 100%ig sicher, nichts von geld gelesen zu haben. Also gab ich den URl bei google ein, und kam aber auf eine völlig andere seite, wo rot auf rotschwarz (!!!) steht "nur einmalif 99 €). Ich war jedoch nicht geschockt, denn sofort wurde mir klar, wie die mich reinlegen wollen. Nachzuvollziehen auf diesem praktischen video (danke katzenjens!!)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XAMY-HR3bIk

so, das ma zur veranschaulichung...

Ich hab das Geld natürlich nicht bezahlt, obwohl ich zugegeben sehr panisch war, weil ich mich nicht auskannte. Aber dank meines freundes, der in so praktischen foren wie denen hier ganz schnell recherchiert hat, hab ich folgende schritte getan:

ich habe alle e-mails von denen ausgedruckt (waren von min. 5 verschiedenen email-adressen). Ein screenshot der seite war nicht möglich (mittlerweile sind auch alle links auf teste-dich.de verschwunden).

Ich habe per einschreiben mit rückschein einen widerspruch mitsamt einem schreiben der verbraucherzentrale an die angegebene adresse auf meiner rechnung geschickt. Dieses einschreiben ist gestern ungeöffnet zurückgekommen, mit der begründung, dass die firma unter der adresse nicht aufzufinden sei (wer hätte das gedacht!) Außerdem hatte ich gestern, als ich aus der schule kam, eine nachricht auf meinem AB von einem Herrn, dessen Name nicht zu verstehen ist und der so doll stottert und nuschelt dass man kaum etwas versteht. (nachricht hab ich auf meinem diktiergerät gespeichert)

Er fragte nach dem Geld und bitte um Rückruf. Eine Nummer hatte er jedoch nicht angegeben. Ich rief also nicht zurück. Am abend klingelte wieder das telefon mit einer verborgenen telefonnummer. Als ich ranging hatte ich wieder einen herren dran (ob es der selbe war, kann ich nicht sagen). Als er nach dem geld fragte, sagte ich ihm klipp und klar, das ich nicht bezahlen werde, weil ich seine firma und seite auf vielen "anti-abzocke-seiten" gefunden habe und nicht darüber aufgeklärt wurde, dass der test kostenpflichtig sei. Da wurde er richtig patzig und unfreundlich.

Er sagte, ich hätte die agb's lesen sollen - ich antwortete, da stand etwas von einem abo aber so kompliziert geschrieben, dass kein normaler mensch es versteht - seine antwort war dauerhaft "jaja!"

Er sagte auch: "wenn wir uns verstecken wollten, dann würden wir ja keine infohotline angeben, hä?!" da sagte ich, dass ich ein einschreiben mit rückschein abgeschickt hätte, welches ungeöffnet zurück kam, weil die firma nicht existiere - er: "das stimmt so nicht ganz, aber einschreiben müssen nicht angenommen werden" da hab ich nur gesagt, dass das aber besser gewesen wäre, denn der brief enthielt meinen widerspruch und damit habe ich die angebliche "widerrufs-deadline" eingehalten. Wieder erklärte ich, warum ich nicht zahlen würde und er drohte mir mit gerichtsverfahren.
Da hab ich aufgelegt.

Nun, trotz so vieler dinge, die ich schon gelesen habe, könnt ihr mir glauben, dass ich ein wenig weiche knie hab und abends schwierigkeiten einzuschlafen, weil ich nicht weiß, was als nächstes passieren wird.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr alle recht habt und die nix gegen mich in der hand haben.

Ganz lieben gruß

Brettkatze

UND FINGER WEG VON TESTE-DICH.DE!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Der Trick mit dem "unsichtbaren" Preis  wird ganz offen und  dreist mit Adsenselinks in Google durchgezogen 

So sieht es aus, wenn man nach "lebensprognose" sucht:


----------



## Brettkatze (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*

Oh, dankeschön! 
Damit kommen die nicht davon. Auch, wenn die ihre links bei teste-dich.de nicht mehr haben, kann man sie trotzdem noch bei google finden und beweisen, dass es zwei verschiedene startseiten gibt.

Es ist verrückt, einerseits sind die ziemlich clever mit ihren [ edit] sachen aber andererseits auch so grottenbescheuert :wall:

Was auch verräterisch war, ist, dass die mich damit beeindrucken wollten, indem sie schrieben "ihre IP-adresse hat sie als (mein Name) ausgewiesen". Das ist schon deswegen blödsinn, weil es gar nicht mein computer war, sondern der meiner mutter. Die sind echt doof :scherzkeks:

Na gut, ich halte euch darüber im laufen, was noch von denen kommt.

(Habe eben versucht, die agb's zu drucken, in denen ja steht, dass man 14 tage zeit hat zu widerrufen und dass das nur per e-mail oder schriftlich geht. Drucken war nicht möglich, weil das so ne ganz bescheuerte graphik ist. Echt toll, dass die schreiben, wie man widerrufen kann, dann aber ihre e-mails und post nicht lesen )


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*



Brettkatze schrieb:


> Was auch verräterisch war, ist, dass die mich damit beeindrucken wollten, indem sie schrieben "ihre IP-adresse hat sie als (mein Name) ausgewiesen".


Diesen Uraltwitz  leiern  die  Nutzlosseitenanbieter immer wieder ab, obwohl 
schon lange die Bartwickelmaschine läuft.  
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

Lies dir mal das hier durch, es beantwortet fast alle Fragen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## jupp11 (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*



Brettkatze schrieb:


> Auch, wenn die ihre links bei teste-dich.de nicht mehr haben, kann man sie trotzdem noch bei google finden und beweisen, dass es zwei verschiedene startseiten gibt.


Du mußt überhaupt nichts  beweisen. Vor Gericht trauen sich die Knaben nicht, weil sie dort Null Chance hätten. Einmal haben  es Nutzlosanbieter versucht  und sind voll abgewatscht worden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*



Brettkatze schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich gestern, als ich aus der schule kam, eine nachricht auf meinem AB von einem Herrn, dessen Name nicht zu verstehen ist und der so doll stottert und nuschelt dass man kaum etwas versteht. (nachricht hab ich auf meinem diktiergerät gespeichert)
> Er fragte nach dem Geld und bitte um Rückruf.


Anrufe der Nutzlosbranche sind eigentlich recht selten. Diese Betreiber scheinen die Kohle aber sehr nötig zu haben!


----------



## komm rein (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*

Und diese Firma aus Zirndorf bei Nürnberg ist ja nur einer der (Schein)Firmen einer anderen Firma aus Nürnberg um die aus der Schusslinie zu bringen. Nachdem in Verbraucherschutzforen Anfang September 2007 über Sterbezeit.info/Wann-wirst-Du-sterben.com berichtet wurde und es natürlich auch bei Google zu finden war, wurden im Laufe des September noch Firmen gegründet um diese Seiten auszulagern. Aber auch da gab es schon im November 2007 einen Geschäftsführerwechsel.


----------



## Brettkatze (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*

Also, ihr seit der Meinung, ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu machen, dass ein evtl. Richter, der sich die Seite angucken würde nicht sagen würde "wieso? wenn ich diebytime eingebe steht doch groß und deutlich 99 €?"

Das kann ich mir nämlich noch nicht so ganz vorstellen, wie man die sache prüfen könnte. Sollte es tatsächlich zu einem Verfahren kommen, könnte es die seite vielleicht schon nicht mehr geben. Ein screenshot ist ja leider nicht möglich.

Könnte man die seite teste-dich.de mit einbeziehen, dass die sagen "ja, einen solchen link gab es auf unserer seite?" das glaube ich nicht, die wollen doch bestimmt keinen ärger....


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*

Nochmal: diese Herrschaften  scheuen die Justiz wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. 

PS: Es würde eine  Festschlachtung der Knaben geben :bash:


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*



Brettkatze schrieb:


> Also, ihr seit der Meinung, ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu machen, dass ein evtl. Richter, der sich die Seite angucken würde nicht sagen würde "wieso? wenn ich diebytime eingebe steht doch groß und deutlich 99 €?"


Hier Beispiel, wie sowas funktioniert. Und auch noch der genannte Anbieter!

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Brettkatze (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*

Hihi, 

danke für den link, aber den hab ich oben schon gepostet. Den hat katzenjens nämlich extra für mich gemacht 

Ich meine halt nur.. weil die links, über die man auf die seite ohne preisangabe kommt, nicht mehr bei teste-dich.de sind


----------



## Brettkatze (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*

Bin die ganze Zeit am recherchieren und finde es wirklich (ein richtiges wort fällt mir dazu nicht ein) verrück, irre, krass (?) wievielen es genausogeht wie mir.

Jetzt hab ich in nem beitrag bei boo company von jemandem gelesen, der genau wie ich bei der hotline angerufen hat, die angeblich kostlenlos ist (0800 vorwahl) aber trotzdem 2,99€/min. bezahlen musste. Kann ich damit jetzt auch bei meiner nächsten telefonrechnung rechnen?

Besagter user schrieb von einer 0900er nummer


----------



## komm rein (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com!!!*

Vielleicht sollte man den Thread bei BooCompany genauer lesen.  Es war mal eine 0900-Nummer und wurde Anfang November 2007 in einer 0800er abgeändert.


----------



## Brettkatze (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Jetzt sind die Links (Banner) wieder bei teste-dich.de nur ist die internet adresse nicht mehr diebytime sonder ende-des-lebens.com. Die seite ist jedoch immernoch die selbe! Allerdings gelangt man nach direkter URL-eingabe auf die selbe seite und nicht auf eine, wo der preis steht...

habe bisher nichts mehr von denen gehört, weder mail noch telefon... da fällt mir ein, ich guck gleich mal in den briefkasten :-?


----------



## Jezz (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

mir ist das selbe passiert habe nichts von 99 euro stehen sehen und später kam eine mahnung von wegen richter,schufa und wir haben ihre ip ,in 2 mailfächern 2 mahnungen und die haben noch die kundenummer habe angst davor  aber habe auch eine falsche adresse angegeben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



Jezz schrieb:


> aber habe auch eine falsche adresse angegeben.


Das hier hören:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c5LOnAW4r7s&feature=related


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



Jezz schrieb:


> mir ist das selbe passiert habe nichts von 99 euro stehen sehen und später kam eine mahnung von wegen richter,schufa und wir haben ihre ip ,in 2 mailfächern 2 mahnungen und die haben noch die kundenummer habe angst davor  aber habe auch eine falsche adresse angegeben.



Lass Dir keine Angst machen. Die können soviel Mahnungen verschicken, wie sie wollen und sie Porto haben. Der Richter wird erst dann tätig, wenn Du einen Mahnbescheid bekommst und dagegen Widerspruch einlegst.  Der wird aber nicht kommen, weil jeder Richter sie auslachen würde. Die Schufa hat damit erstmal gar nichts zu tun. Ich glaube nicht, das sie jemals damit zu tun bekommt. Und die Kundennummer, da kann man irgendeine Nummer erfinden. Mach Dir keine Sorgen, die drohen nur, da steckt aber nichts hinter.


----------



## Jezz (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

danke für die antworten  dann hab ich nochmal ne frage diebytime ist also abo? kann man es löschen? abo heisst doch das die dich für immer gespeichert haben und damit jahre lang per mail oder sonstwie drohen können oder?

LG


----------



## Strandhafer (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Die Frage ist, ob sie die Kündigung akzeptieren, denn dann können sie ja nicht mehr abkassieren. Lass die Sache einfach auf sich beruhen, ignoriere sie. Sollten sie Dir mal einen Mahnbescheid zuschicken, musst Du reagieren und Widerspruch einlegen. Ansonsten lass Dir von denen keine schlaflosen Nächte machen, das ist die Sache nicht wert.


----------



## sascha (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



> und damit jahre lang per mail oder sonstwie drohen können oder?



Ja und? :unbekannt:


----------



## Brettkatze (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Seit dem ich das [ edit] am telefon angepflaumt habe, hab ich nichts mehr von den [ edit]  gehört... mal gucken, ob da noch was kommt....
wie lange müsste es denn theoretisch dauern, bis ein mahnbescheid kommt? sonstige drohungen von wegen schufa etc. hab ich nie erhalten...


----------



## komm rein (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



Brettkatze schrieb:


> wie lange müsste es denn theoretisch dauern, bis ein mahnbescheid kommt?


Mach Dir da nicht zu große Hoffnungen.


----------



## Teleton (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Böse Briefe kommen vermutlich noch bis ans Ende dieser Dekade, solange wie eine Mahnrunde mehr einbringt als Papier und Porto.
Bezüglich eines Mahnbescheides schliesse ich mich "komm rein" an, Du wirst wohl keinen zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## littlput82 (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Hilfe, ich bin auch drauf reingefallen. Was soll ich tun? Gar nichts? Habe eine falsche adresse und telefonnr angegeben. Aber sie haben ja meine IP adresse.


----------



## katzenjens (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Die haben gar nix! IP-Adresse ist sowas von uninteressant...

Bitte lesen!

Und hier die allgemeinen Hinweise zum lesen!
Und hier zum angucken und zuhören.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Brettkatze (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

habe bisher nix neues....

glaube auch nicht, dass da noch was kommt.... 

bin echt froh, dass mein freund mich in meiner panik davon abgehalten hat zu zahlen


----------



## power72 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Hallo,

ich hab vom gericht Coburg gestern in geneau dieser sache mit Diebytime einen Mahnbescheid bekommen.
Ich soll insgesamt 123.45 Euro zahlen. Was soll ich jetzt tun ? Wiederspruch einlegen ?
Anwalt aufsuchen ?

Hat noch jemand hier von Diebytime einen Mahnbescheid bekommen ?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun ? Wiederspruch einlegen ?


Das Gericht prüft bei einem Mahnbescheid die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung erst dann, wenn ein Widerspruch eingeht. Dann muss der Antragsteller den Beweis der Rechtmäßigkeit erbringen.

Dem Mahnbescheid ist sicher ein Widerspruchsvordruck beigefügt. Da würde ich, wäre ich betroffen, ganz oben ein Kreuz machen und das Ganze dann immerhalb der 2-Wochen-Frist zurücksenden.

Und dann schaun mer mal.......


----------



## dvill (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Ach, einfach mal so?

Vorher nix gehört, aber jetzt mal passend mit dem ersten Beitrag alle erschrecken wollen?

Ich glaube kein Wort. Das ist eine unbewiesene Behauptung, bis es nachvollziehbare, vertrauenswürdige Beweise gibt.

Im übrigen kann man sich leicht hier im Forum zu diesem konkreten Thema informieren.


----------



## sascha (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



> Hat noch jemand hier von Diebytime einen Mahnbescheid bekommen ?



Ich wette, dass _niemand _einen Mahnbescheid von diebytime bekommen hat. Wer hält dagegen?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich glaube kein Wort. Das ist eine unbewiesene Behauptung, bis es nachvollziehbare, vertrauenswürdige Beweise gibt.


Das sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Kannst das Ding ja mal einem Mod hier zukommen lassen.


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Kannst das Ding ja mal einem Mod hier zukommen lassen.


 Da User zunächst keine Anhänge posten oder per PN verschicken können,
steht bei Bedarf auch Emailadresse  zur Verfügung


----------



## power72 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Natürlich gibts eine Vorgeschichte dazu, im januar hab ich mich mal durch die doofe Site geklickt, dann kam auch eine Rechnung von 99 Euro.
Ab in den Mülleimer damit, dann kamen mahnungen und ein "gütliches" Anbebot die Sache durch Zahlung von 40 Euro aus der Welt zu schaffen ---> Mülleimer.

Und eben gestern bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen als der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kam, ach ja natürlich vom Gericht Coburg und nicht von diebytime.

Wers mir ned glaubt soll mir seine Faxnumemr gebn dann kriegt er den blöden Wisch.

Fakt ist , ich hab das Ding jetzt hier und hab natürlich auch schon wiederspruch angekreuzt.
Aber was wird jetzt weiter passieren ?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> Fakt ist , ich hab das Ding jetzt hier und hab natürlich auch schon wiederspruch angekreuzt.
> Aber was wird jetzt weiter passieren ?


entweder gar nichts oder eine Klageschrift. Wäre dann (fast) eine Premiere.
 Der  erste  Nutzlosseitenbetreiber, der  es versucht hat, ist voll abgebürstet  worden.


----------



## power72 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

zum Thema "habe ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben bekommen" gibt die SuFu ja auch leider keine vernünftigen tatsachenberichte her... darum hab ich mich an den thread hier angehängt mit meinem Prob.

Fuck,... echt. Ich hätt Lust den Herrn GF [ edit]  mal zu besuchen und ihm MEIN Gegenangebot zu unterbreiten.

hat denn niemand schon mal ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben in einem vergleichbaren Fall hier bekommen ? Und kann mir sagen ob dann tatsächlich eine Klage daraus wurde ?


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> hat denn niemand schon mal ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben in einem vergleichbaren Fall hier bekommen ? Und kann mir sagen ob dann tatsächlich eine Klage daraus wurde ?


1. nein 
2. da 1.  nein auch   nein


----------



## Captain Picard (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Empfehle eine  Verbraucherzentrale zu konsultieren. Die warten schon sehnsüchtig auf so etwas


----------



## dvill (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Wenn es ein echter Versuchsballon sein sollte, ist der vorstehende Tipp unbedingt zu unterstützen. Dann muss man die Hilfe der Verbraucherzentralen nutzen, auch im Interesse der anderen, dass nicht durch falsches Handeln ein schlechtes Beispiel gesetzt wird.


----------



## Teleton (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> hat denn niemand schon mal ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben in einem vergleichbaren Fall hier bekommen ?


Extrem selten, weshalb auch viele erstmal an Deiner Geschichte zweifeln, ich eingeschlossen. 
Hier gibt es einen Bericht über eine ähnliche Sache die anscheinend ein vereinzelt gebliebener Versuchsballon war.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50358
Sobald es ernst wurde hat der Abobetreiber den Antrag zurückgenommen.

Ansonsten wird ab und an ein Mahnbescheid beantragt, wenn Betroffene Anerkenntnisse abgegeben haben oder (als Anerkenntnis zu wertende) Vergleichsangebote abgeben. In der Richtung gabs aber von Dir nichts?

Die Idee mit der Verbraucherzentrale ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## power72 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

o.k., gleich im ersten Post sowas zu schreiben kann schon für ungläubigkeit sorgen, das kann ich mir vorstellen. 
aber fakt ist nunmal das gestern per Post das gerichtliche Mahnschreiben in der Sache bei mir ankam. und in der Not hab ich eben Google angeschmissen und bin hier gelandet. 

Ich werd jetzt mal den Widerspruch ans Gericht in Coburg zurückschicken und dann mal warten was passiert....

Und falls dann nichts mehr kommt werd ich natürlich das auch Posten um hier zu zeigen das es ein "versuchsballon" war... ich hoffe mal das es so ist.

Ansonsten zieh ich das aber wenns sein muss auch vor Gericht durch. Da lass ich mich nicht einschüchtern.

Trotzdem Danke an alle und wenn jemand noch Tipps hat, Bitte melden !


----------



## HUmax (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Schickst Du den MB per Fax? Die Nummer hatte ich Dir ja per PN mitgeteilt. Danke.


----------



## power72 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

ich faxe dir den MB gerne am Montag.
hab ihn zuhause und nehm ihn am Montag mit ins Büro


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Es erhöht  nicht gerade die  Glaubwürdigkeit, völlig unkannten den angeblichen 
Mahnbescheid  zuzufaxen,  statt den Betreibern dieses Forums.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php

Wer garantiert uns, dass hier nicht eine Scharade abgezogen wird?


----------



## KatzenHai (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wer garantiert uns, dass hier nicht eine Scharade abgezogen wird?


Ich bin weiterhin der Auffassung, dass hier jemand ziemlich angibt.

Ansonsten hätte er - wie alle bisher in jener Lage - entweder an die im Impressum genannten Stellen gefaxt oder gemailt oder (auch schon erlebt) den Scan bei imageshack oder so untergebracht und nen Link gepostet. Der wird zwar von den Mods bald gekillt, aber jene zumindest können schauen, was dran ist.

All dies hat der Neuuser nicht getan, obwohl er ausreichend angezweifelt wurde.

Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils erwarte ich daher keinerlei Fax oder so, weder heute, noch am Montag aus dem Büro ...


----------



## power72 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

also auch als Newuser verbitte ich mir doch solche unqualifiziertes gebrabbel ala Katzenhai.

Zum Beweis werde ich am Montag den MB per Fax an beide Faxnummer die Im Impressunm hinterlegt sind faxen. Und dann können einige Zweifler hier schön abbitte leisten. Speziell der letzte poster !!! Gelle !
Ich hatte mir hier eigentlich Hilfe erhofft und nicht erwarten durch einige Intriegenträumer in meiner Glaubwürdigkeit in den Schmutz gezogen zu werden.

Tolles Forum, muss man schon sagen, anstatt zu helfen und nützliche Tipps zu geben (was Gott sei dank zumindest der ein oder andere getan hat) bekommt man genau von den Membern mit einer langen geschichte auf diesem Board hier nur Zweifel und Hetzte an den Kopf geworfen. Danke nochmals.


----------



## dvill (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Im Grunde ist es schnuppe, ob ein Kostenfallensteller tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid beantragt oder nicht. Es steht ihm ohnehin jederzeit frei, es zu tun.

In dem Fall eines realen Ereignisses ist aber extrem wichtig, richtig zu reagieren. Da sollte niemand selbst rumwurtschteln, sondern gleich die Verbraucherzentrale einbinden. Dort gibt es über einen Einzelfall hinaus ein Interesse, das Geschäftsmodell abklären zu lassen.

Wir wissen aus Erfahrung, dass die Drohkulissenschieber teilweise gezielt Desinformationen streuen wollen. Insofern ist jeder gemeldete Fall "beweispflichtig".

Bekannt ist das schlechte Beispiel, in Mahndrohschreiben auf ein Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck zu verweisen. Das Urteil entstand, als jemand angeblich zahlungspflichtig war, dem Mahnbescheid vom Gericht widersprach, aber dann vor Gericht plötzlich der Meinung war, die Zahlungspflicht bestände schon wirklich.

Dieses irrationale Verhalten führte für den Kostenfallersteller zusammen mit den Inkassodrückern zu dem günstigen Umstand, für wenige Euro Kosten ein amtlich erscheinendes Druckmittel zusätzlich verwenden zu können.

In dem Fall war auch der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid "echt", aber der unfreiwillige Kunde wollte sich urplötzlich vor Gericht nicht mehr zur Wehr setzen. Da darf man sich schon wundern, warum ein angeblicher Kunde im Interesse der Kostenfallensteller handelt.


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> Tolles Forum, muss man schon sagen, anstatt zu helfen und nützliche Tipps zu geben (was Gott sei dank zumindest der ein oder andere getan hat) bekommt man genau von den Membern mit einer langen geschichte auf diesem Board hier nur Zweifel und Hetzte an den Kopf geworfen. Danke nochmals.



Nun mal langsam! 

Das Forum besteht seit weit über sechs Jahren und  hat im Laufe der Jahre so  ziemlich 
alles an Wahrheit und  Unwahrheit erlebt. Wenn Zweifel geäußert werden, ist dies das Ergebnis
 umfangreicher und intensiver   Erfahrung  auf diesem  Gebiet.

 Mahnbescheide sind  im Bereich der Nutzlosanbieter so  häufig wie Haupttreffer  im Lotto 
(das ist keine  Übertreibung)  Daher sind die Zweifel nachvollziehbar und  können durch die 
Faxübermittlung an die Betreiber ausgeräumt werden.

Bis dahin sind weitere  Debatten darüber wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## power72 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

endlich mal jemand der mir etwas Hintergrundwissen vermittel kann. nun verstehe ich auch die "ablehnende" haltung mancher hier.
Aber wie gesagt am Motag werd ich den Wisch an die beiden Kontakt Faxnummern aus dem Impressum schicken. Dann sehen wir weiter.

Ich will nichts anderes als aus der Sch... raus.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Aus der Zitatekiste meiner Oma: "Kaltes Blut und warme Unterhosen."


Soll heißen: Suche den Rat der Verbraucherzentrale, wie schon vorgeschlagen und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## power72 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Giten Morgen zusammen,

der MB ist eben an beide Faxnummern der Forumbetreiber gegangen.
Bei der zweiten Nummer (Sascha) kommt man aber ned durch. Die erste Übertragung ist aber o.k.

So, nun mal noch was, nach einem längeren Gespräch mit meinem Anwalt in der Sache am Freitag nachmittag bin ich doch wieder etwas emotionsloser in der Sache. Allerdings hat er auch noch nie gehört das ein Nutzlosanbieter so weit ging. Er hat sich aber nach Absprache mit einem seiner Kollegen der in der Hinsicht schon erfahrungen sammel konnte mit den Worten geäussert 
"das zu erwartende Urteil wird für diesen Anbieter vernichtend sein"... was mir ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht zauberte.

Was haltet Ihr nun von dem Ganzen ? Ist es ein Test oder der verzweifelte Versuch mit einem MB einzuschüchtern ?

Der Widerspruch ist jedenfalls raus (per Einschreiben) und es bleibt abzuwarten ob nun eine weitere Gegereaktion kommt.

Auch von meiner Seite nochmals entschuldigung wenn ich letztens etwas zu emotional Reagiert habe, im Nachhinein kann ich das skeptische Verhalten der erfahrenen User hier durchaus Nachvollziehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> So, nun mal noch was, nach einem längeren Gespräch mit meinem Anwalt in der Sache am Freitag nachmittag bin ich doch wieder etwas emotionsloser in der Sache. Allerdings hat er auch noch nie gehört das ein Nutzlosanbieter so weit ging. Er hat sich aber nach Absprache mit einem seiner Kollegen der in der Hinsicht schon erfahrungen sammel konnte mit den Worten geäussert
> "das zu erwartende Urteil wird für diesen Anbieter vernichtend sein"... was mir ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht zauberte.


Na also. Da wurde ja bereits alles gesagt, was hier alle denken, aber nicht "aussprechen" dürfen (wäre verbotene Rechtsberatung gem. dem noch immer gültigen Adolf'schen Rechtsberatungsgesetz von 1935).


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr nun von dem Ganzen ? Ist es ein Test oder der verzweifelte Versuch mit einem MB einzuschüchtern?


Da es so selten auftritt, ist es schwierig  Vorhersagen zu treffen. Was in den Köpfen der Nutzlosanbieter vorgeht (außer Geld raffen)  ist für Normalverbraucher eh nicht nachzuvollziehen, auch  für die, die so etwas schon seit Jahren beobachten. Die Reaktion wird es zeigen. In den wenigen Fällen bisher wurden die MB nicht weiter verfolgt. Sollte wirklich Klage eingereicht werden, könnte man es zum Medienspektakel führen. Mittlerweile ist die Öffentlichkeit und die Presse extrem sensibilisiert. Ob die Herrschaften das wirklich beabsichtigen bzw. einkalkuliert haben, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


power72 schrieb:


> im Nachhinein kann ich das skeptische Verhalten der erfahrenen User hier durchaus nachvollziehen.


no problemo


----------



## power72 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Das mit der Idee die Medien bzw. die öffentlichkeit mit einzubeziehen gefällt mir.
Irgendwo haben doch diverse Sender bereits über diese Dinge berichtet und würde bestimmt interesse daran hegen diese "neue Entwicklung" weiter zu verfolgen. Vielleicht findet sich ja mal ein Fernsehteam vor den Türen der Fa. New Content und hier Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## power72 (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Ich habe gerade von meinem anwalt gehört das er die Möglichkeit prüfen möchte ob es denn Möglich ist vom Gericht Coburg zu erfahren ob von Seiten der Fa. New Content mehrere gerichtliche Mahnschreiben in die Wege geleitet worden sind. Wenn dann stünde wohl hier eine mögliche Sammelklage im Raum gegen diese Firma falls Sie das wirklich weiterverfolgen sollten oder ?


----------



## HUmax (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*

Eine "Sammelklage" gibt es in Deutschland nicht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage#Situation_in_Deutschland


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



HUmax schrieb:


> Eine "Sammelklage" gibt es in Deutschland nicht.


so ist es:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Teleton (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade von meinem anwalt gehört das er die Möglichkeit prüfen möchte ob ...


Befrage ihn doch mal zu den Möglichkeiten als Antragsgegner des Mahnbescheides die Durchführung des gerichtlichen Verfahrens zu beantragen.


----------



## dvill (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



power72 schrieb:


> Das mit der Idee die Medien bzw. die öffentlichkeit mit einzubeziehen gefällt mir.


Mit gefällt die Idee mit der Verbraucherzentrale:


> Einige Verbraucher haben, um dem Mahnungsspuk ein Ende zu setzen, ihrerseits die Betreiber der Abofallen verklagt. Das Gericht sollte feststellen, dass kein Anspruch bestünde („negative Feststellungsklage“). Bislang gingen die bekannten Verfahren positiv aus. Die Gegenseite lenkte ein, gab die entsprechende Erklärung ab und übernahm alle Kosten.
> 
> Wer möchte das auch? Schicken Sie eine mail an [email protected]


----------



## sascha (21 April 2008)

*AW: Achtung! Finger weg von diebytime.com !!!*



> Mit gefällt die Idee mit der Verbraucherzentrale



Die gefällt mir auch :-D


----------

